

Browser Museum (2000) - pavlov
http://www.donmouth.co.uk/web_design/browsermuseum/browsermuseum.html

======
pavlov
This is a history of web browsers that has last seen a substantial update in
2000.

I stumbled on it, and found it a nostalgic perspective on how the web has
changed. The best part is at the end:

 _" It is hard to see what additional functionalities could be added to PC-
based browsers that they do not already have with IE5 and NS6. Certainly some
tidying up of standards is likely. From a Javascripter's viewpoint the ability
to slice an element such as the contents of a <span> into single-pixel wide
bars would offer new dimensions for scrolling and other text manipulation
effects. Some web authors would like to see a greater degree of
sophistications in the handling of sound, which remains relatively
primitive."_

The only thing missing from IE5 is the ability to slice an element into
single-pixel bars?! A good example of how little we're able to imagine beyond
the current state of things, whatever it happens to be.

